# Power systen anaysis problems 1:15,1:22



## kduff70 (Nov 12, 2014)

I was trying to work out two practice problem from Grainger and Stevenson power system analysis book and I cannot figure out how they can up with their solution for problem 1:15 and 1:22 . If any can help explain how they set up these two problems to solve would be a great help. Especially problem 1:22 I could see a problem possibly like this on the test. I have attach the problems 

thank you for any help


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Nov 12, 2014)

Assuming someone else doesn't respond before then I will look at in depth later tonight. It looks like it might be a straightforward trig/triangle problem and the resistor and capacitor don't really mean anything but are designed to throw you off. That's based on a very quick look and I could be wrong.


----------



## kduff70 (Nov 13, 2014)

[SIZE=10.5pt]Thank you KatyLied I always appreciated any information you can give its always very helpful. [/SIZE]

PS and I like the pic of Shaft that a classic!!


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Nov 13, 2014)

Still working on the rest. Will get back with you ASAP. Got unexpectedly tied up last night. (My wife is getting into this bondage thing. LOL!)


----------



## kduff70 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi KatyLied did you have a chance to figure out the problems

Only if you were able to come up for air of coures LOL!


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Nov 18, 2014)

apologies for my tardiness but can you email me a full sized copy of those problems. I am having trouble viewing but I'm unable to enlarge. I have an idea about how to work both but need to confirm the numbers and make sure I'm on the right track. I will message you my email address.


----------



## BamaBino (Nov 24, 2014)

I said Problem 1.22 in your text but uploaded Problem 1.21.

Which one are you asking about?


----------



## kduff70 (Nov 25, 2014)

problem 1.22


----------



## BamaBino (Nov 26, 2014)

Then post a copy of 1.22


----------



## kduff70 (Nov 28, 2014)

sorry the problem is 1.21 already posted


----------



## BamaBino (Nov 28, 2014)

I can work 1.21 except I get the complex math at one point different than the given solution.

So I checked the solution's answer and it is correct.

Below is the check:





The magnitude of S is the same for Dig and Swing after the PF correction.

This is where I get the complex math wrong:





Please someone point out where my math is wrong.

@kduff70 It would help if posted a larger scan of the problem, this one is wrong to read.


----------



## BamaBino (Nov 28, 2014)

This is my first attempt at 1.15 for sequence a-b-c


----------



## BamaBino (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## kduff70 (Dec 1, 2014)

thank you so much I need some time to really go over the steps I appreciate your time to work the problems out


----------

